# CPU_FLAGS_X86 - Ein Danke an die Devs

## schmidicom

Zur Abwechslung mal kein Problem sondern ein Dankeschön dafür.  :Very Happy: 

Ganz toll finde ich auch die Erklärung in der Datei "/usr/portage/profiles/desc/cpu_flags_x86.desc" und das Tool "app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags".

EDIT:

Ich merke gerade wieder was für einen beschi... äh ich meine natürlich beschiedenen CPU mein Arbeitsplatzrechner hat.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wollte ich auch schreiben, aber du warst schneller. Gehört aber eher in den Diskussionsbereich...

----------

## schmidicom

Dann soll mal einer der Moderatoren etwas schieben helfen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ganz toll finde ich auch die Erklärung in der Datei "/usr/portage/profiles/desc/cpu_flags_x86.desc" und das Tool "app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags".
> 
> 

 

Und Dir gilt noch ein Dank für den Hinweis auf app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags  :Smile:  Da gabs hier doch noch das eine oder andere zu ergänzen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du ihm dankst, dann hast du wohl die News nicht gelesen... Da wird diese Tool erwähnt.

----------

## cryptosteve

Erwischt! Ich hab nach der Hälfte aufgehört zu lesen. Sonst hätte ja nicht etwas gefehlt, sondern "alles".  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Naja diese NEWS sind ja auch nicht gerade allzu spannend geschrieben, da kann einem nach der Hälfte schon mal die Motivation flöten gehen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Es liegt eher daran, dass der Sachverhalt schon nach den ersten paar Sätzen so klar ist, dass man eigentlich gar nicht weiterlesen muss. Auch der neue Variablenname impliziert schon, was hier zu tun ist. 

Und die paar Flags, die ich jetzt noch durch cpuinfo2cpuflags rausgefunden habe, wirken sich vermutlich derart marginal aus, dass die Erkenntnis darüber auch zu vernachlässigen ist.

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so aus Neugier:

Bei mir zeigt "cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86" was anderes an ("mmxext" zum Beispiel) als "cat /proc/cpuinfo":

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5450  @ 3.00GHz

stepping        : 10

microcode       : 0xa0b

cpu MHz         : 2992.510

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bugs            :

bogomips        : 5987.38

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3"
```

Ist das ein Grund zur Sorge?

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ist das ein Grund zur Sorge?

 

Das hat mich jetzt auch interessiert und nach 2min. suchen bin darauf gestoßen

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43539/what-do-the-flags-in-proc-cpuinfo-mean

Also "mmxext" gehört anscheinend zu AMD-CPU's. 

Ich mache mir jetzt keine Sorgen, sondern hab's bei mir einfach rausgenommen (Intel versteht's eh nicht)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Danke devs !

heute hab ich die Flags erstmals (in Verbindung mit einem System-Update, ffmpeg & mplayer) gebraucht und bin auf diesen Thread getroffen

----------

## tazinblack

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Ist das ein Grund zur Sorge? 
> 
> Das hat mich jetzt auch interessiert und nach 2min. suchen bin darauf gestoßen
> 
> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43539/what-do-the-flags-in-proc-cpuinfo-mean
> ...

 

Komisch, mein core i7 im Notebook hat laut cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86 auch mmxext !?!

Habs aber nicht rausgenommen, ist das jetzt schlimm?

Oder ist das nur ein von AMD erweitertes MMX, welches wieder von Intel übernommen wurde?

Auch von mir ein dickes DANKE!

----------

